# Homestar Properties



## kenbruce8 (Oct 2, 2013)

I just wanted to give everyone a 'heads up' on this company. I did work for them for approx. 1 year. Payments were typically received within 25 days, with terms of net 20. Not too bad. But then payments weren't coming within 30 days, then 45 days, and only then when I made daily calls. It got to a point where I was owed over $4100. To make a long story short, I had to hire an attorney to notify the homeowners that I intended to place a lein on the property for work performed. It still took a month to get paid. I noticed on later contracts sent that they had changed their terms to net 30. All in all, I was out wages paid to others, materials, and attorney fees for over 150 days. I suggest you do NOT accept jobs from this company.


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

I had the same problems with michigan realty solutions.
Stay far far away from them


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

kenbruce8 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a 'heads up' on this company. I did work for them for approx. 1 year. Payments were typically received within 25 days, with terms of net 20. Not too bad. But then payments weren't coming within 30 days, then 45 days, and only then when I made daily calls. It got to a point where I was owed over $4100. To make a long story short, I had to hire an attorney to notify the homeowners that I intended to place a lein on the property for work performed. It still took a month to get paid. I noticed on later contracts sent that they had changed their terms to net 30. All in all, I was out wages paid to others, materials, and attorney fees for over 150 days. I suggest you do NOT accept jobs from this company.


Thanks for the heads up!, I just started working for them last week and it's been one "cluster F****k after another 100% on their end, everything from continiously asking us to travel an hour outside of our coverage area to not having the right info to complete their jobs when we finally agree to do so..you just confirmed my decsion to tell them this morning I'm no longer interested in their work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

When any company starts having financial issues things usually go downhill pretty fast....
I'm hearing many complaints about this company...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> When any company starts having financial issues things usually go downhill pretty fast....
> I'm hearing many complaints about this company...


Is SG having financial issues?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I did 4 jobs for BrokenStar, their subbing from SG, the agreement i signed was for 21 days after review of work and a check would be cut.

60 days went by with no check, lucky for me they all were up for sale.I called the brokers and told them i was putting liens on them, they call the banks direct and told them what was going on. That's when the poop hit the fan, Bank called SG, they call BrokenStar, they called me.

My check was UPS next day air. SG is screwing with their money, their getting hit with many charge backs because they got a bunch of clowns doing their work. 3 of the jobs i did was fixes from other contractors.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Is SG having financial issues?



One can only hope............................


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I did 4 jobs for BrokenStar, their subbing from SG, the agreement i signed was for 21 days after review of work and a check would be cut.
> 
> 60 days went by with no check, lucky for me they all were up for sale.I called the brokers and told them i was putting liens on them, they call the banks direct and told them what was going on. That's when the poop hit the fan, Bank called SG, they call BrokenStar, they called me.
> 
> My check was UPS next day air. SG is screwing with their money, their getting hit with many charge backs because they got a bunch of clowns doing their work. 3 of the jobs i did was fixes from other contractors.


 Heard HomeStar was doing half azzzed hack shat. When a contractor would correct them, they'd tell them not to worry about it. These contractors claim they have it all on email. What a sick joke. 

I pray nobody dies or gets sick from their half azzzed remediation jobs by unqualified idiots.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Is SG having financial issues?


The only financial issues SG has - is where to put all the money they have. And how do they squeeze more out of the BOTG.


----------

